# A Different Opinion of Honolulu/Waikiki



## WalnutBaron (Dec 15, 2014)

Until a week ago, I was one of those who agreed with the statement "If you're going to Hawaii, why would you ever want to spend good vacation time in Honolulu or Waikiki? You're in the middle of a big city with traffic and noise. Isn't that what you want to get _away_ from?

Then last August, I saw a smoking hot deal on airfare from West Coast airports to HNL for $323 pp roundtrip and so my better half and I decided to book a brief 5-day vacation for right before Christmas. We nailed down the airfare and used Starwood Preferred Guest points to book the Royal Hawaiian Hotel (otherwise known as "The Pink Palace" for our stay.

Our verdict: Wow! We have a whole new perspective on vacationing in Honolulu, specifically at Waikiki Beach. The key is location. The Royal Hawaiian and its sister hotel, the Sheraton Waikiki, are located one block off the beaten path with direct beach access. Even though were right in the middle of a large city, we didn't feel like it. The location is quiet, serene, but with wonderful access to many amenities you can't find in more rural locations of other islands. You're surrounded by many good restaurants and shopping areas within easy walking distance, which precludes the expense and hassle of renting a car. You can rent snorkel equipment and be swimming with sea turtles in moments, and you can get a surfing lesson right there as well.

One morning we took a cab to visit the Iolani Palace and spent a wonderful two hours learning a lot more about Hawaiian history while touring the only royal palace on U.S. soil. We were lucky enough to be able to attend the monthly open air concert put on by the Royal Hawaiian Band, right on the lawn of the Palace and held the second Friday of each month.

Most of all, we just kicked back and relaxed in the warm Hawaiian sunshine in temperatures more pleasant during this time of year than the hotter summer months.

Now, in addition to our love of Kauai, Maui, and the leeward side of Oahu, we're putting Waikiki on our list for future vacations--as long as we have the right location for our base of operations.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 15, 2014)

We've always like Waikiki and enjoy staying at the Waikiki Outrigger On The Beach. It's situated between the Royal Hawaiian and Moana Surfrider. All three hotels have excellent beachfront locations, fine restaurants, and superb customer service. Kalakaua Avenue is a busy street, but just past the Moana, the sidewalk is right next to the beach. It's such a nice walk down toward Diamond Head, past the Duke Kahanamoku statue, banyan tree, fountains, and Kapiolani Park. You can walk to the end of Kuhio Beach pier and get a really great view of Waikiki.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 16, 2014)

You've discovered what I've known about Waikiki since 1968. It's a mini-environment unto itself, and it can be a wonderful destination. If you accept it for what and where it is, Waikiki can be a great place to spend some time.

But sssshhh! Don't tell anyone. 

Dave


----------



## bastroum (Dec 16, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> You've discovered what I've known about Waikiki since 1968. It's a mini-environment unto itself, and it can be a wonderful destination. If you accept it for what and where it is, Waikiki can be a great place to spend some time.
> 
> But sssshhh! Don't tell anyone.
> 
> Dave



Well said!


----------



## GregT (Dec 16, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> But sssshhh! Don't tell anyone.
> 
> Dave



I'm with Dave on this -- we love Waikiki because we weren't surprised by the business -- and HGVC is located to the western end of it and is a little bit more tranquil.  So we can walk to the crowded area and benefit from shops/restaurants or we can stay on-site or on-beach and have something more tranquil (though definitely busier than other islands).

Waikiki rocks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 16, 2014)

*+1 for Waikiki*

I've just returned from spending a month on Oahu. First two weeks were at Waikiki Banyan through exchanges, third week at Ko-Olina and final week at the Imperial Waikiki.

I'll start with the obvious. Ko-Olina is possibly the best resort location on Oahu. Only rival would be Hilton Hawaiian Village. My two grandsons (3 and 4) loved the lagoon and the lagoon pool. We were blessed with an ocean view in the new building. 

I wondered if they would notice the change in accommodations when we moved to the Imperial. We left a spacious 2 BR at Ko-Olina for a cozy 1 BR -- 3 adults and 2 children. The last two nights I (grandma) moved to a lower cost hotel to give/get a little privacy. On the plane ride home I was reminding the older boy of the two different places we had stayed and asked which one was his favorite -- he voted for the Imperial. 

When I stayed at the Banyan Waikiki -- not to be confused by another with similar name -- I was pleasantly surprised. I enjoyed the mountain view and close proximity to city bus line.

We rented a van while at Ko-Olina and made a few trips offsite. One night we got caught in the traffic and spent nearly 2 hours doing what is usually a 30 minute drive. 

I was pleased with the nearby shops which can be reached by Ko-Olina shuttle. Yes, we also enjoyed the Monkeypod Restaurant. 

The Imperial sits back one block from the waterfront, but shares the beach space fronted by some of the most expensive hotels in that area. As others have mentioned, the Imperial also has a stunning view from their Owners Lounge on the 26th floor.

As mentioned on another post, the Imperial has a 3 year renovation plan starting soon. Until completed, a visit there could be disappointing in terms of the room quality, and they will never offer the balcony/lanai viewing from the room that the Ko-Olina offers. 

Will I return to Waikiki? For sure, especially since I am the grateful recipient of an Imperial week from a fellow Tugger.


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 17, 2014)

*We prefer Oahu*

Over the last 12 years we have spent almost a year in our four weeks a year at the Waikiki Banyan or another resort. we often add another week at one of the other Islands. We like the choice of restaurants, activities and nightlife. We always rent a car and go to many other locations which are quite quiet and with few tourists.
We are retired Navy so we can golf on Oahu for about $30 and shop at the Exchange and commissary so that influences our choice of Island.
In our opinion Waikiki has greatly improved in the last ten years although it has been very crowded the last couple years.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 21, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> I'll start with the obvious. Ko-Olina is possibly the best resort location on Oahu. Only rival would be Hilton Hawaiian Village.



Interesting perspective.  We own at Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club and I have always thought that it is a great resort in a beautiful, but marginal, location.  That should gradually improve as the Kapolei area gets more top flight restaurants and other amenities.  I think the Hilton Hawaiian Village is a much better location, but even that cannot compare to the location of the Royal Hawaiian and their neighbor hotels.  It is nice that opinions and tastes differ....makes life interesting.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Dec 28, 2014)

That is an interesting perspective... and a good one.  I live within walking distance of the madness that is Waikiki.  I frequently walk my dogs down from my neighborhood (St. Louis Heights) to Waikiki and Kapiolani Park.   Even though I lived in Waikiki for a few years, I still enjoy the occasional trip in to "Waiks" though usually to meet someone for dinner that is visiting.  

My first 2 trips to Hawaii, as a tourist, 25 years ago, were spent mostly in Waikiki and I had a good time.   Oahu has a lot to offer a visitor and is definitely worth at least one visit for any Hawaii visitor.  

Each island has a unique character and list of things to do.  Oahu (and Waikiki) definitely deserves a visit.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 28, 2014)

*Hilton Hawaiian Village Location*



BocaBoy said:


> Interesting perspective.  We own at Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club and I have always thought that it is a great resort in a beautiful, but marginal, location.  That should gradually improve as the Kapolei area gets more top flight restaurants and other amenities.  I think the Hilton Hawaiian Village is a much better location, but even that cannot compare to the location of the Royal Hawaiian and their neighbor hotels.  It is nice that opinions and tastes differ....makes life interesting.



We feel that the Hilton Hawaiian Village location is the same as the Royal Hawaiian since it is very walkable.  We do the walk at least twice a day for exercise as well as just to walk around the neighborhood or to go to dinner.  The Marriott Ko Olina is a different area entirely.  However, the Hokolani is a new Hilton Timeshare on the corner of Kalakaua and Lewers which is closer to the Royal Hawaiian if that is important to you.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 28, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Interesting perspective.  We own at Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club and I have always thought that it is a great resort in a beautiful, but marginal, location.  That should gradually improve as the Kapolei area gets more top flight restaurants and other amenities.  I think the Hilton Hawaiian Village is a much better location, but even that cannot compare to the location of the Royal Hawaiian and their neighbor hotels.  It is nice that opinions and tastes differ....makes life interesting.




I remember landing at HNL and seeing that area being built out, thinking it was not natural but man-made vision of Hawaii.  When Disney came it confirmed it for me.  We stayed the first few nights at the Marriott Waikiki Beach and were pitched to go out there, I declined saying why would I want to be out there in the boonies (at that time 2001).  We loved Waikiki and ended up buying HGVC at HHV Lagoon, still love going there. Its my impression that Marriotts and Disneys are great for families, and Im sure that resort area does not dissapoint, just not for us. We prefer the natural beaches of Kona/Waikoloa.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 28, 2014)

I think it really depends on what you are looking for in a vacation.  If we want an urban vacation, we can easily go to San Francisco, and we frequently do.

But that's not what we enjoy about Hawaii, and that's why Kauai is our favorite island, and why we probably won't go back to Oahu.

We have visited all the Hawaiian Islands, and when we made our first trip to Kauai, we fell in love with the island, and now we own 7 weeks there.  

That being said, I'm glad that we don't all want to go to the same island!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 28, 2014)

*All the Islands are great*



DeniseM said:


> I think it really depends on what you are looking for in a vacation.  If we want an urban vacation, we can easily go to San Francisco, and we frequently do.
> 
> But that's not what we enjoy about Hawaii, and that's why Kauai is our favorite island, and why we probably won't go back to Oahu.
> 
> ...



I am also glad that we don't like the same island.  We have been to all 6 islands that you can go to and they are all great.  The major advantage that we find in Honolulu is that we don't need a car to live comfortably.  The other islands you do need one.  We save a great deal on car rentals and parking.  Furthermore, we don't drink and drive but we love to drink before and or during dinner and walk to the restaurant, walk home along the beach, or walk or take a bus to and from events and activities.  

If we had to pick another island we might pick Lanai.  We didn't need a car there except to go out onto the red dirt roads.


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 28, 2014)

It is such a personal choice.  I love Oahu, the Big Island, & Maui.  We enjoyed Kaui in the daytime, but found it to be very boring for us when the sun went down.


----------

